
Billions of devices vulnerable to new 'BLESA' Bluetooth security flaw - wglb
https://www.zdnet.com/article/billions-of-devices-vulnerable-to-new-blesa-bluetooth-security-flaw/
======
raxxorrax
Wouldn't affect the COVID tracing apps that much as I understand it aside from
having bluetooth activated.

Glad that bluetooth cameras are rare. I don't expect it to ever be patched in
older IOT devices.

